# FEBRUARY FISHING COMP - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Mike, I assume all fish submitted for SFA (Shit Fish Award) still need to be legal size?


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Whoohoo, bring it on and good luck on the hunt folks


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler : Dave / Justcrusin32
Date of Capture : 3/2/08
Location : Lake Macquaire
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : bream / 32cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : Squidgy lobby, 6 lb leader on 8 lb braid
Conditions (optional) : overcast, high tide, very slow fishing day
Other Comments (optional) : Not a comp winner but I'll get 30 points


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Name/UserName : Paulo
Date of Fishing Trip : 2nd Feb
Location : Jew Shoal Noosa
Conditions : Windy, rain and a 1.5m swell.
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) : Water was dirty still from all the rain we are having here. Completely missed the reef and ended up way offshore (about 6km) in a daemon current. (Buying a GPS tomorrow). Took two hours of pedalling against a strong wind and current to get home. Didnt think I would make it back at one stage and not another soul out in the ocean. Rain so heavy at one point, I couldnt see the land anymore. Not even a bite!!


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Craig450
Date of Capture - 3/2/08
Location - Durras lake, NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Sand whiting, 40cm.
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - 2kg rod, 1kg mainline with 3kg leader, caught on a popper.
Conditions (optional) - Slighty overcast, a little windy, perfect popper conditions.
Other Comments (optional) - top fish in photo


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler : Paffoh
Date of Capture : 2/2/08
Location - Super Secret 'Spot X', Canberra
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - 45cm Golden Perch
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - TD Sol rod, TD Sol 2500 reel, 8lb Fireline XDS, 12lb FC Rock leader, Jackal Deep Chubby.
Conditions (optional) - Pretty slow and wind swept, fished late afternoon for one hit and this fish.
Other Comments (optional) - Probably my only entry this month, Iron Maiden concert in Sydney next weekend.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Gatesy, i just noticed that the rules state only 1 fish per comp period.
Are we allowed to upgrade entries? remove entry to replace with bigger and better fish? i dont have a upgrade, just for future reference.

Cheers mate. 8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

craig450 said:


> Gatesy, i just noticed that the rules state only 1 fish per comp period.
> Are we allowed to upgrade entries? remove entry to replace with bigger and better fish? i dont have a upgrade, just for future reference.
> 
> Cheers mate. 8)


Craig - Yes, you are only allowed to enter one fish, so make it your best fish. You can either leave your posting until the comp ends or you can also 'upgrade' the catch if you catch something better than what you've already posted.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

*ANNOUNCEMENT..

Just letting everyone know that Jaysea Lures http://www.jaysealures.com.au have again stepped up and will be sponsoring this years fishing comp again. Thanks to Craig at Jaysea Lures!*


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Crazyratwoman/Kerrie
Date of Capture : 8 Feb 08
Location : Nambucca River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Longtom 57cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : Starlo Stix, Okuma Epixor 30, yabbie for bait
Conditions (optional) : dirty water, huge tide
Other Comments (optional) : was having a Tale of Woe but picked up the only fish of the day for the comp... the bastard bit me and i was bleeding everywhere too 
also.... not a good pic, the bloody thing was so slimy and couldn't get all of it in the pic, also said blood was everywhere  

(probly in the running for shittiest fish rofl :lol: )


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler; a-w-t-y
Date of Capture; 09/02/08
Location; Scarborough QLD
Type and Size/Weight of Fish ; 82 cm Shark, Whaler
Tackle/Line/Lure Used; Abu Revo INS bait caster, 6' Wilson live fibre, 8lbs fire line, 30lb leader, Live silver biddy bait. 
Conditions (optional) Dead calm, run in tide
Other Comments (optional) Yea-ha! do these little fellas go off, got air born about 6 times.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> Name/UserName of Angler; a-w-t-y
> Date of Capture; 09/02/08
> Location; Scarborough QLD
> Type and Size/Weight of Fish ; 82 cm Shark, Whaler
> ...


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Was the whaler Foul hooked????


----------



## Papasmurf (Dec 16, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: paul/papasmurf 
Date of Capture: 2/2/08
Location: hillarys
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Silver trevally - 28cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: starlo stix shorespin, 4 kilo mono, prawn
Conditions: pretty flat, bit of a swell
Other Comments: yay i finally caught something i can eat! :lol:


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler spottymac
Date of Capture 9/2/08
Location Gold Coast 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish Kingfish, 82cm, Weight not sure
Tackle/Line/Lure Used Torium reel, T Curv rod, 50lb main, 100lb leader, live yakka
Conditions OK 
Other Comments They pull like a fright train.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler : Breambo
Date of Capture : Sunday 10th Feb
Location : Lennox Head
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : 50cm Pinky
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : Penn 230 Overhead 15-25kg combo, 40lb mono, 60lb leader on a home maid rumble bait
Conditions (optional) : Windy, chocolate and sharky
Other Comments (optional) Sharks love the chatter. If I could of captured one of my many bust ups this week I would have had a better entry but Im just stoked I got one


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

On The Edge said:


> Was the whaler Foul hooked????


No he just got wrapped up in the leader, one hook was in the corner of its mouth. These little sharks go bizerk when hooked, jumping out of the water and running backwards and forwards around the yak. He did dozen off short runs right beside the yak, splashing me in the process, before I could grab it and untangle it. I did catch and release another the same size that didnt wrap itself in the leader.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

UserName: Buff
Date of Capture: 2-2-08 
Location : Barker Inlet, South Australia
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Black Bream - 39cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Custom G-Loomis, Daiwa Airity, PE 0.6 Daiwa Braid, 8lb leader. Half a 6"Camo Worm
Conditions: Slight winds .


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Name/UserName Wigg
Date of Fishing Trip 10.02.08
Location Long Reef
Conditions Average
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) Not sure why there was no fish. Maybe too much fresh water. Spewin


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Butts
Date of Capture : 3rd February 2008.
Location : Bass Point NSW.
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Snapper 37cm (squire).
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : Fins 10lb braid with a 4inch GULP Minnow in Pumkinseed.
Conditions (optional) : Smooth conditions big slow swell. Bombie had waves so big you could drive a truck through. 
Other comments: This was my first Snapper I've caught from my kayak. It was also my first keeper and the first fish I had taken home to the wife (to prove that I do catch fish on my kayak)


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name/UserName: Cid
Date of Fishing Trip: 10/02/08
Location: Georges River
Conditions: Calm but cool in the morning
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!): Not even a touch on the SP's and only one just under size bream on a HB off the edge of some weed beds. Water colour was like a Latte...


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Name/UserName: Flump
Date of Fishing Trip: 10/02/08
Location: Newport Quays (Scarborough Canal system)
Conditions: Pitch black, windy but warm
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!): Second time I've been down the canals for a scout around, loads of fishies on the sounder, some huge splashes, scared a couple of decent fish on the surface. Chucked poppers, SP's and a new XRAP deep diving slashbait for zilch, nothing wanted to play tonight. Suspect some of the BIG black shapes on the sounder (mid depth) were probably small sharkies. Time to go floating with some pillies :twisted:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Name/UserName: Cuda
Date of Fishing Trip: 09/02/08
Location: Geraldton
Conditions: Low swell, light north easterly initially, but picked up after an hour or so.
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!): Trolled a Laser Pro out through the channel and outside the chanel markers at around 06.30am hoping to entice a Spanish Mackeral to no avail. Then the North Easterly picked up significantly around 09.30 and I thought it was time to head in, as I didn't want to get blown out to the islands at the time  
Must have taken me over an hour to pedal back in against the wind, with around 10 litres of water in the hull and my hernia and lower back at breaking point :evil: 
Was too stuffed to get out on the water today after that effort


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Blaen
Date of Capture : 09/02/08
Location : Oyster Cove TAS
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Flounder 310mm 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : 8lb Mono / 3" Berkley Gulp Minnow in Pumpkinseed
Conditions : Sunny, Rainy, Windy, Cold and Warm, :lol: what do you expect? This is Tassie in February after all.
Other Comments : After floating about in the Cove for a couple of hours catching nothing but undersize Flattie, this guy almost inhaled the Gulp, while I was stopped and unhooking another small Flattie.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Esperance Lakes
Bream 36cm.
Caught on 10lb line
Shrimp as bait.
Windy with white caps....
Caught about 20 in 1.5 hours keeping 6


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Name/UserName of Angler Macfish
Date of Capture 9 February 2008
Location Coochimudlo Island
Type and Size/Weight of Fish 40 cm Flathead
Tackle/Line/Lure Used .99cents Ebay Rod, Daiwa Excelsor 2500 reel, 8lb Braid
Conditions (optional) Perfect, but lots of weed in water floating on top, grrrrr
Other Comments (optional) Photo of fish not on measure, couldn't get to camera as it was biting my finger to cause it to bleed, ouch. Layed it across the kayak for later measurement on some marks, thought it was mid thirties, but when I got home and measured the marks to my suprise it just made 40cm. Just give me participation points if you want not, worried.


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - T-curve
Date of Capture - 10th February 2008
Location - Stuarts point
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bream ( 26cm ) :? 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Daiwa zero/advantage combo with 6lb bass PE braid and 6lb flouro leader with predetek min min
Conditions - shit and over it !!
Other Comments - shit and over it x 2 !!


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler - Game Fisher
Date of Capture - 9th February 2008
Location - The heads
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bonito ( 44cm ) no photo, due to the rain.
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Pen with 20lb mono Conditions - shit and over it !!
Other Comments - Grate weather, it didn't rain for half of the 5 hour trip, and when it did, there were buckets pouring down.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Ash / Polylureosis
Date of Capture: 03 Feb 2008
Location: Bribie Island
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead 58cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Can't remember which rod, Reel, line combination. Lure Mann's 5+ Scarlet O'Hara (pink)
Conditions (optional): Nice day (a few squally showers), 
Other Comments (optional): Put in about 15+km from the usual launch spot up past Whitepatch, Found a nice creek and this flatty wasn't far from the mouth. Had just sheltered under a tree while a refreshing shower came through. While waiting had a snack and changed lures: trusty pink did it again. lure had literally been in the water for about 8 seconds when it got snaffled.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dave/sbd
Date of Capture: 10/02/08
Location: Secret Beach
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Eastern blue wrasse 59cm ~4.5kg
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 15lb braid, squid
Conditions: see here


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Pescado
Date of Capture: Sun 3 Feb
Location: Durras Lake
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Whiting 34cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Basspro 1-2kg flickstick, 500 pfleuger reel, 1lb crystal, 45mm bubblepop.
Conditions (optional): Cloudy but hot, slight breeze
Other Comments (optional): Just for points this one, not up against a measuring device so feel free to exclude!


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Name/UserName: L3GACY
Date of Fishing Trip: Couple trips, no fishing
Location: Brighton Area
Conditions: Too much bloody wind
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!):
Got out nice and wide a couple of times but that short sharp chop is a killer so i turned it into exercise and trolling.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler - Water_baby
Date of Capture - 10th February 2008
Location - Wallaroo SA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Tommy Ruffs aka Australian Herring x 10 (no legal limit, so no measurements, but all around the 25cm mark - delicious)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - 7'2" bream rack raider, 6lb braid, 6lb leader 
Conditions - lumpy to begin with + windy, died down after.
Other Comments - caned by kingy, going back to get revenge this weekend..


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXzuw/QAADZfgAAQQKfZUD2lnoA/7//wMAEM22w1U/Kngk8U02oGI0ADQ9JhAip+RpT0wUybU9QAAANDNIQTJGp6nimI9CNqA0AAAVg86+VdkHEodjBIM8aLZYqkLxEgW7v6etIL6sNNDdnykmsa55hWD1OU+UlgBSkDBUtc/oKnwYI3ERALVEmc0EgJALkuG8O0Zr6zJ22ZVE43BdqPwWMcMVEcx+0ph8vrtNedxKvNirBvuO5RJxoB0WwkE6Xk/DgyAgWhUpYvNgjRpyIZZMyW6CxPHaVpwwqdmmeNDQ+Cxc5NMjRTQEsMgTKagRDQLTIzOEUtsHW5TDIo5otxThzqM6SsoATqeNpIQMYaTmgSCxUWOQucmpoauum/LRUZZnm2AA4pQ7p/i7kinChIPndh+gA=


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Green fish curry.


I hope that isnt some adaptation of a murray cod recipie mate


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Name/UserName: Jeffo 
Date of Fishing Trip: 3/2/2008 
Fish: snapper 38cm
Location: Bass Point NSW sth coast 
Conditions: 5 inch gulp in nuclear chicken


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Pauly "on the edge"
Date of Capture: 10/2/2008
Location: Sugarloaf Bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Tailor 41cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Dropshot 6"10 rod, Daiwa Samuri 2500 reel with 6lb Fireline on a 3" Gulp minnow (yellow / clear)
Conditions: windy but fine
Other Comments: PB Tailor fun on my light plastic rod!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Name/UserName: PoddyMullet
Date of Fishing Trip: 4/3/08 
Fish: flattie 44cm 
Location: Ricketts 
Conditions: SE chop
Tackle: Bomber b24a HB


----------



## Barnsie (Sep 8, 2007)

Gatesy this ones for you!
'THE SHITTIEST FISH OF THE MONTH AWARD'
35cm Wrass  
Long Reef
10th feb 08
using a good old Jarvis Walker Kmart rig with Fresh Squid
out of an Adventure
Conditions: NOT NICE


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

congrats to the winners this month. hopefully i will get a real entry soon.

and thankyou to Jaysea lures for their sponsorship, without whom i would not be receiving a mystery prize! and thanks to AKFF for making me go fishing to catch bugger all when i should have been cleaning the house - my missus appreciated that!!

PM on its way Gatesy..


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

OI GATESY! You've entered me in the SFOTM award, go have a look and you'll see I didnt catch anything. Come on, i'm better than that bloody Water_Baby trying to enter herrings .


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

L3GACY said:


> OI GATESY! You've entered me in the SFOTM award, go have a look and you'll see I didnt catch anything. Come on, i'm better than that bloody Water_Baby trying to enter herrings .


yeah, that was me  but i wasnt going to say anyhting..

and they're not SFOTM-style fishes.. they're delicious. anyone whoe likes roll-mops will tell ya :wink:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I love roll mops and i have nothing against big tommies, but you're the one that needs to be punished for entering them when you could have scored a kingie or snapper . Shame! The only solution is for you to get out there next comp and redeem yourself .


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

omg i just dont know what to say.... im extremely honoured... id like to thank my mum and dad for having me, everyone on akff and that bastard longtom who mangled my finger in the process  i couldnt have won this without you!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

damn work, damn rain, damn wind and damn family commitments means that I havent been fishing in weeks. damn it... 

congrats to the winners, and all who got out.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

L3GACY said:


> you're the one that needs to be punished for entering them when you could have scored a kingie or snapper . Shame!


ummm i hooked and got burned, then caught a feed. you caught and submitted nothing. curious... 8) LOL

good onya CRW, us losers are the real winners :mrgreen: :twisted:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

water_baby said:


> L3GACY said:
> 
> 
> > you're the one that needs to be punished for entering them when you could have scored a kingie or snapper . Shame!
> ...


You sure did catch a nice feed... of baitfish :lol:. Plus i'll have you know i caught plenty of seaweed .

Congrats to the winners btw, especially AWTY for his bronzie and place in the HOF.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Well done everyone. Spottymacs kingy was a ripper and so were all the top placegetters.
Will the next comp be including the weekend of SWR.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey I reckon Crazyratwomen should have won, anyone willing to bring a Long Tom into there yak is...well.... CRAZY. :lol:

Look I'm up there with the real fishermen :shock: That should last say.......till next month. :lol:

Thanks Gatesy for working out the points mate


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

haha got to live up to my name somehow! :shock: wont b putting my fingers near the pointy end for a while tho


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats to all who entered the comp.
It's all about luck, it doesn't matter how much home work you put in something will all ways go wrong. [I was lucky] I am happy to finally be back in the comp.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Grats to the winners

Hey Gatesy, do I get bonus points again for my Flounder? He beats the other Flounders in the HoF


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats to all the placegetters


Gatesy said:


> At least Peril had the dignity to not enter his Stinky Pike in this months comp..........I dip my hat to you Sir Peril


Urgh, I wasn't touching it. Pike are dealt with by grabbing the lure with pliers and shaking them off, unless I'm going to use it for bait. Perhaps I should have entered the mado, at least I had a pic of that :? Two months gone, five fishing outings and not a decent legal fish. Time to take up macrame


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Congrats to those who scored good points & to all who got in an entry this month.

The bloody wind hasn't stopped blowing here for weeks! I'm really hanging out for a good kayak fishing session, just one week before I head up to a group yakfishing weekend at the Abrolhos Islands. I hope the wind has eased by then...


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> My apologises to Blaen who takes a 30pt HOF bonus for the HUGE Flounder :twisted:. He moves to 120pts and up near the front of the leader board
> 
> Sorry about missing that!


No worries mate thanks for that, can't wait to get out again next month


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Blaen wrote:
> Grats to the winners
> 
> Hey Gatesy, do I get bonus points again for my Flounder? He beats the other Flounders in the HoF
> ...


and thank god someone has finally knocked me out of this embarassing position for 25cm fish, can two more people please catch a 30cm flounder to completely wipe any trace of me catching this fish 

:lol:

Cheers Dave


----------

